# Swahili: Pole sana kwa msiba/kazi



## almostgal

Hello, 

I would like to know the translation of "Pole sana kwa msiba /kazi" in English. 

I am not sure if by saying "I am very sorry for your loss" is OK for msiba but don't know for work, can u please tell me in grammatical and informal.

 Thanks in advance


----------



## kloie

Can't kazi also mean news?


----------



## almostgal

Hey Kloei, sorry for being late to reply , but as far as I know "kazi" (as verb)  means work , (as noun) means job. 

 News in Swahili we say "Habari", and have the same meaning as news in English. 

Thanks


----------



## kloie

Almostgal thanks it has been awhile since I have tried to learn Swahili didn't remember much.


----------



## almostgal

You are welcome


----------

